# Entlüften von HOPE - evtl. hochpinnen?!



## chorge (15. Juli 2005)

Weil recht oft gefragt wird, wie man ne HOPE am besten entlüftet, und weil ich das ganze grad eh schon mal geschrieben hab, dacht ich mir, mach ich doch einfach nen kleinen Thread draus... Im Prinzip ist das Ganze zwar nix anderes als ca-Übersetzung der mitgelieferten Anleitung, aber vielleicht hilft es ja manchem...


Das Entlüftungsset kann man sich eigentlich sparen - ein Kumpel der hilft bringt mehr... Dann nach HOPE-Anleitung vorgehen, was gut funktioniert:

1. Laufrad raus, Beläge raus, Kolben zurück, mit Distanzstücken fixieren - am besten in den Baumarkt und passendes Holz suchen.
2. nen Schlauch am Entlüftungsnippel befestigen, anderes Ende in ne olle Flasche oder so.
3. Darauf achten, dass der Entüftungsnippel den höchsten Punkt des Bremskörpers darstellt.
4. Deinen Kumpel mit passendem Werkzeug am Entlüftungsnippel positionieren.
5. Ausgleichsbehälter waagrecht stellen und öffnen.
6. Dein Kumpel öffnet nun hinten den Nippel ne 1/4 Umdrehung, dann ziehst du langsam den Bremshebel durch. Dabei drückt es DOT in den Ablaufschlauch.
7. Dein Kumpel schliest die Schraube wieder, und dann lässt du langsam den Hebel wieder zurück laufen. Dabei zieht es DOT vom Ausgleichsbehälter in die Leitung.
8. Die Schritte 6 und 7 ca. 2-3x Wiederholen, bis der Ausgleichsbelälter FAST leer ist, dann DOT oben nachfüllen.
9. Das ganze ein paar mal wiederholen...
10. Wieder alles verschliessen, die Beläge rein, zur Vorsicht nochmal den Entlüftungsnippel (an dem ja noch der Schlauch hängt) eine 1/4 Umdrehung öffnen und die Beläge nochmal richtig satt zurückdrücken, zurückgedrückt halten und dann den Nippel schliessen.
11. Nun den Schlauch VORSICHTIG entfernen, die DOT-Tröpfchen sauber wegwischen und mit nem spitzgdrehten Tempo auch den DOTrest aus dem Nippel saugen.
12. Laufrad einbauen und den Hebel ein paar mal ziehen, die Kolben wieder Ausmitten.
13. FERTIG!!!


Evtl. kann man nebenbei noch die Beläge etwas anschmirgeln und diese, sowie die Scheibe mit Reiniger putzen, falls ab Werk etwas DOT dran war...

Die Bremse immer zunächst VORSICHTIG einbremsen, d.h. nen lustigen Nachmittag mit Beschleunigen und Abbremsen verbringen. Darauf achten, dass das System nicht zu heiss wird, sont verglasen dir die Beläge, wenn sie noch neu sind!!! Gelegentlich dabei mit Wasser ausspülen, dann brennt sich der noch reichlich anfallende Bremsstaub nicht in die Beläge...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. Juli 2005)

Den Kumpel braucht es nicht. Geht einfacher alleine. 
Punkt 10 ist unnötig wenn am AAnfang die Kölben sauber zurück gedrückt wurden. Die Holzstücke braucht es ebenso nicht wenn man beim Entften den Hebel nicht zieht wenn der Nipel geschlossen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (5. Oktober 2005)

Eine Frage zu Punkt 2: wo kriegt man einen passenden Schlauch her? Gibt's irgendwas, was jeder im Haus hat und was da passt?


----------



## chorge (5. Oktober 2005)

Apotheke!


----------



## Walroß (5. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

also der entlüftungsbeschreibung is nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
den schlauch gibts in der apotheke oder im modellwarenladen. so wos automodelle etc gibt.
für n benzinmotor. die passen perfket. oder im bauhaus. is sehr billig son stück schlauch.

das ganze is mit n bissel übung sache von 10min.

ciao Lucas


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2005)

sehr guter Threat. Vielen Dank.

Was mir nun noch fehlt ist, wie man am einfachsten die ganze Bremsflüssigkeit auswechselt (was man nach Handbuch 1x pro Jahr tun sollte). 

Mit einer Spritze von unten nach oben? Oder immer wieder neues DOT oben einfüllen, bis unten sauberes rauskommt?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2005)

Von oben neues nachschütten bis das alte raus ist. 

Am besten du holst dir das DOt im Motorradladen dort ist es viel günsitger als im Bike Shop


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2005)

um das komlette volumen an dot aus einer bremse zu drücken ist das entlüftungskit sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

eL


----------



## Spezialistz (5. Oktober 2005)

wie funktioniert das überhaupt?


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

hab mein dot bei ATU gekauft. dem autozubehör handel. 1 liter für 10 euro oder so. reicht locker zum 10mal entlüften. oder mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (6. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab mein dot bei ATU gekauft. dem autozubehör handel. 1 liter für 10 euro oder so. reicht locker zum 10mal entlüften. oder mehr.


Aber in der Dose zieht es ja genauso Wasser, wie in der Bremse, oder? deshalb überlege ich mir, wie lange man Dot aufheben kann. Und wie entsorgt Ihr eigentlich das Zeug? kann man das einfach wegkippen? ist doch angeblich nicht sehr gesund bis giftig.


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

hm das is ne gute frage. hab mir die dose vor 2 jahren gekauft und original verschlossen in dne schrank gestellt. hab dann meine hope verkauft und mir ne neue zugelegt. also alte m4 und jetzzt neue m4. hab diese nach einem jahr das erste mal entlüftet und das war vor 3 wochen. seither is die dose auf.
entsorgen denk ich ebenfalls beim autohändler oder so. wie auch alte batterien ? 
oder in die grüne tonne


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. November 2007)

Hallo, Habe meine M4 genau nach anleitung entlüftet und nun kommt an den 2 Schrauben ein wenig dot noch raus obwohl ich sie richtig zu gemacht hab und ordentlich angezogen. Kann das normal sein? Ist schon viel weniger gewurden als gestern. vieleicht verliert sich da...?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Spezialistz (9. November 2007)

an den 2 schrauben des ausgleichsbehälterdeckels? vllt steht da etwas dot vom entlüften drin. kann auch sein, dass die dichtung nicht richtig drinliegt. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass man die deckel nicht zu fest zudrehen darf. keine ahnung, vllt wird dann die dichtung gequescht oder so, aber bei richtig zugeknalltem deckel kam bei mir immer was raus.


----------



## sunabar (11. Januar 2008)

Hab mir zu Weihnachten das ENtlüftungskit von Hope schenken lassen: 
WAS EIN MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So kenn ich das von Hope nicht, mein Keller ist voller DOT. Das Teil ist undicht, umständlich und ganz besch****** verarbeitet.
Werd mich an die traditionelle Art halten das nächste Mal


----------



## NSR (13. Januar 2008)

was haltet ihr davon ..... hab meine mini   letzte woche entlüftet ....  binein paar mal gefahren    und nu baut se kein druck mehr auf beim bremsen .... bremsflüssigkeit hat se nicht verloren in der zeit  ist alles trocken ..... ich verzweifel noch mit dem teil ..... muss man da beim entlüften die dichtungen mit tauschen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (13. Januar 2008)

Dichtungen muss man nicht tauschen. Wenn keine Flüssigkeit ausgetreten ist, dann muss noch Luft im System sein. Also noch mal entlüften, bis alles passt.


----------



## SlayMe (12. März 2008)

Hallo,
bei mir klappt das nicht. Ich halte mich genau an die Beschreibung oben und das Entlüften ist soweit okay, aber wenn ich alles wieder zu habe, dann rauscht der Hebel durch. Das heißt doch, dass zu wenig Dot drin ist. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass mir beim Schließen des Deckels des Ausgleichbehälters sehr viel Dot wieder rausläuft. Was muss ich beachten beim Verschließen des Ausgleichbehälters? Oder was mache ich sonst falsch?
Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Spezialistz (12. März 2008)

also ich hab es bis jetzt immer so, wie in der anleitung gemacht. auch bei komplett entleerten bremsen. 

wahrscheinlich haste den behälter zugemacht und dann die beläge rangepumpt. es kann sein, das der flüssigkeitsstand im behälter zu niedrig war. mach das so: den deckel auf den behälter. dann erstma alles sauber machen und die beläge rein.
anschließend füllst du den behälter bis zum rand mit dot und pumpst langsam die beläge ran, bis sich der druckpunkt aufbaut. danach nochmal den behälter bis oben hin voll und deckel mit der dichtung zuschrauben (nicht zu fest!). halt lieber nen lappen drunter, sonst tropft das zeugs noch sonst wo hin.


----------



## bestmove (13. März 2008)

Schöner Thread, wollte ich mal ins Abo nehmen


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Hab mir zu Weihnachten das ENtlüftungskit von Hope schenken lassen:
> WAS EIN MÜLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So kenn ich das von Hope nicht, mein Keller ist voller DOT. Das Teil ist undicht, umständlich und ganz besch****** verarbeitet.
> Werd mich an die traditionelle Art halten das nächste Mal



HAb mir auch dieses Entlüftungskit zugelegt! Entweder ist mein Englisch so schlecht, dass ich es nicht kapiere wie es geht  oder das Ding ist gßer Mist!

Kann mal jemand erklären wie das mit dem Kit funtionieren soll? Wäre super  

Das Prinzip hab ich schon verstanden, nur wie soll ich denn Luft in diese olle Flasche bringen  zumindest nicht mit dem Teil was dabei ist!


----------



## Osti (17. März 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> HAb mir auch dieses Entlüftungskit zugelegt! Entweder ist mein Englisch so schlecht, dass ich es nicht kapiere wie es geht  oder das Ding ist gßer Mist!
> 
> Kann mal jemand erklären wie das mit dem Kit funtionieren soll? Wäre super
> 
> Das Prinzip hab ich schon verstanden, nur wie soll ich denn Luft in diese olle Flasche bringen  zumindest nicht mit dem Teil was dabei ist!



du schliesst den Schlauch der Flasche ans Reifenventil an. Der Reifen sollte so mit 2-3bar aufgepumpt sein. Dann die Schraube am Sattel mit ner 1/4 Drehung öffnen und schon läuft das Dot automatisch durch das Bremsystem. Wenn der Druck dann weniger wird, fange ich an das Dot langsam mit dem Hebel durchzupumpen, bis keine Blasen mehr kommen. Ab und zu gegen Bremssattel und riff klopfen, dass keine Luftblasen festhängen. So habe ich schon ca. 6-8 mal ne Hope entlüftet, immer mit Erfolg.


----------



## THBiker (18. März 2008)

Osti schrieb:


> du schliesst den Schlauch der Flasche ans Reifenventil an. Der Reifen sollte so mit 2-3bar aufgepumpt sein. Dann die Schraube am Sattel mit ner 1/4 Drehung öffnen und schon läuft das Dot automatisch durch das Bremsystem. Wenn der Druck dann weniger wird, fange ich an das Dot langsam mit dem Hebel durchzupumpen, bis keine Blasen mehr kommen. Ab und zu gegen Bremssattel und riff klopfen, dass keine Luftblasen festhängen. So habe ich schon ca. 6-8 mal ne Hope entlüftet, immer mit Erfolg.



and den Reifen    oooooooooooookkkkkkkkk....dumm dass ich SV hab  ....ich hab´s dann einfach mit meiner Dämpfer-Pumpe und dem Marzocchi-Adapter aufgepumpt.....ging dann auch!


Danke


----------



## barti77 (21. März 2008)

kennt sich einer von Euch mit dieser Zange aus?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180209895684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Lohnt sich das? Hab selber meine Hope M4 noch nie entlüftet und bin ein bischen verunsichert.............


----------



## THBiker (21. März 2008)

barti77 schrieb:


> kennt sich einer von Euch mit dieser Zange aus?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180209895684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> Lohnt sich das? Hab selber meine Hope M4 noch nie entlüftet und bin ein bischen verunsichert.............



was ist der SInn dieser Zange


----------



## barti77 (21. März 2008)

genau das ist meine Frage.....Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe, wird die Bremsflüssigkeit ja vom  Bremsgriff zur Ablasschraube gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (21. März 2008)

so wie ich das verstehe, fixiert die Klemme nur den Schlauch auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter. 

da finde ich die Hope-Variante sinniger, da schraubt man das direkt auf den AB drauf.


----------



## Spezialistz (28. März 2008)

kenn wer diese gelbe druckflasche, mit denen man autos entlüftet? sowas gibts z.b. bei atu. beim vater von nem kumpel funzt das wohl super beim auto. werd das dann irgendwann mal testen.


----------



## Briggtopp (14. April 2008)

Also ich habs nach der Anleitung wunderbar hinbekommen zumindest für die vordere ( habe eine Hope Mini).
Die hintere Bremse macht probleme. Ich kriege partout keinen Druck aufgebaut und weiß echt nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte.
Oder ist kann es sein das sie irgendwo undicht ist? Die ist fast neu und kann es mir halt nicht vorstellen. Bin bisher auch garnicht so richtig 
in den Genuss der Hopes gekommen
Vielleicht hat einer der Experten ja eine Ahnung?

Gruß und Danke schonmal


----------



## Osti (14. April 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ich kriege partout keinen Druck aufgebaut und weiß echt nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte.



sofern da nicht irgendwo offensichtlich Dot raus sifft ist die nicht undicht, sondern es ist noch irgendwo Luft im System. Hatet beim ersten mal hinten Entlüften auch Probleme. Beim Entlüften auch mal gegen Bremsgriff und Bremssattel klopfen, irgendwo muss sich noch nen Miniblase versteckt haben....


----------



## cycleman (13. Februar 2009)

ich lesen gerade eure posts und kann nur zustimmen. der entlüftungskit ist totaler schrott
und noch geiler kommts wenn man vergisst sich an die auf der flasche angegebenen 1,4 bar zu halten

stellt euch eine DOT explosion mal vor


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2009)

Ich buddel den mal aus ! Verhält es sich bei der Tech M4 ähnlich bzw. gleich beim entlüften, oder funktioniert das bei der anders ? Auf der Hope Seite gibt es da zur Tech keine Anleitung.........oder ich habe es übersehen ?


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2009)

http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_56.html


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2009)

*Danke* ! Habs wohl doch übersehen. War ja eigentlich auch logisch das es etwas anders funktioniert. Dann werde ich das morgen mal ausprobieren !


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

schöner Thread. 

Vielleicht noch eine hilfreiche aber kaum bekannte Ergänzung

*DOT ist wasserlöslich.* Eventuelle DOT-Sauereien können also relativ einfach mit einer Blumenspritze und Wasser entfernt werden; wenn ich fertig mit dem Entlüften bin und alles wieder geschlossen ist, dann sprühe ich kurz Wasser über die Teile, an denen evtl. etwas DOT hängt und wische es mit einem Tuch trocken.

Die Plastikteile (Flaschen, Schläuche, Spritzen) von Entlüftungskits reagieren sehr empfindlich auf die Langzeitwirkung von DOT-Resten. Alles einmal gründlich mit Wasser ausspülen - und das Set hält ewig und sieht aus wie neu.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
Beim Entlüften mit der manuellen Methode, so wie es auf der Hope Seite im Video gezeigt wird, kommen auch nach 10-15 durchgedrückten Ausgleichsbehältern immernoch kleine Luftbläßchen. Die Bläßchen sind nicht zu vergleichen mit den Riesenmengen Luft, die im Beispielvideo aus dem System kommen - die Blasen sind extrem klein, aber deutlich als Luftblase erkennbar.

-Wo kommen diese Blasen her? 
-Habt Ihr die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht oder ist das DOT bei Euch immer komplett Blasenfrei?
-Was tun?

Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt sind soweit OK - trotz der (wahrscheinlich noch) enthaltenen Bläßchen.


Danke und Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vip (30. November 2010)

vllt. entlüftest du zu schnell, so das im Ausgleichsbehälter wieder bläßchen in die Leitung kommen? Bremshebel ziehen und lösen musst du ziemlich langsam, damit das DOT vernünftig nachfließen kann.

Ich hab nen Problem mit meiner M6TI an der VA. Der Druckpunkt ist mega ********, die Scheibe schleift an einer stelle ohne die Bremse zu betätigen. sollte ich beim Entlüften die Kolben komplett in die Zange drücken, oder nur soweit, wie die Beläge + Scheibe dick sind + 1mm vllt. damit der Druckpunkt schön früh kommt? Ich möchte den Hebel nicht bis zum Lenker ziehen müssen damit ich ne vernünftige Bremswirkung erziele. Meine M4 an der HA z.B. hat nen sehr guten Druckpunkt.


----------



## Ge!st (30. November 2010)

Bremse entlüften, dann Bremsbeläge rausmachen, den Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel abschrauben, ein Papiertuch drumrum und dann die Kolben ganz reindrücken. Nun vorsichtig den Bremshebel betätigen und schauen, ob die Kolben gleichmäßig ausfahren. Wenn nicht, den Kolben z.B. mit Bremsenreiniger zu Leibe rücken. Funktionieren die Kolben wieder, wie sie sollen, die Bremsbeläge einsetzen und das Laufrad einbauen. Nun zur Sicherheit die Bremse nochmal entlüften und dann sollte die M6 wieder einwandfrei ihr Arbeit verrichten.


----------



## richtig (30. November 2010)

vip schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Problem mit meiner M6TI an der VA. Der Druckpunkt ist mega ********, die Scheibe schleift an einer stelle ohne die Bremse zu betätigen. sollte ich beim Entlüften die Kolben komplett in die Zange drücken, oder nur soweit, wie die Beläge + Scheibe dick sind + 1mm vllt. damit der Druckpunkt schön früh kommt? Ich möchte den Hebel nicht bis zum Lenker ziehen müssen damit ich ne vernünftige Bremswirkung erziele. Meine M4 an der HA z.B. hat nen sehr guten Druckpunkt.



Mit der Bremse hatte ich auch so meine Probleme! Die Kolben würde ich so weit reindrücken wie es geht. Möglich, dass der letzte halbe mm draußen bleibt.

Die 6 Kolben wollen erstmal geflutet werden; da muss man ne Menge DOT reindrücken. Der Druckpunkt kommt ziemlich spät und so wirklich knackig isser auch nicht. Das ist meine Erfahrung mit der Bremse.

Dazu kam bei mir noch Fading bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die Bremse hatte in jedem Temperaturbereich so ihre Überraschungen auf Lager.


Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (30. November 2010)

Das kenne ich aber ganz anders, meine M6 hat einen sehr guten Druckpunkt und steht da z.B. meiner V2 in nichts nach. Dosierbarkeit, Druckpunkt und Bremspower (mit A2Z-Bremsbelägen) meiner M6 ist 1A. Nicht umsonst ist die M6 meine Lieblingsbremse von Hope und ich hatte und habe schon einige Bremsen von Hope im Einsatz.


----------



## richtig (30. November 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das kenne ich aber ganz anders, meine M6 hat einen sehr guten Druckpunkt und steht da z.B. meiner V2 in nichts nach. Dosierbarkeit, Druckpunkt und Bremspower (mit A2Z-Bremsbelägen) meiner M6 ist 1A. Nicht umsonst ist die M6 meine Lieblingsbremse von Hope und ich hatte und habe schon einige Bremsen von Hope im Einsatz.



Welche Generation hattest Du denn? Ich rede von der M6 ti mit Mono Bremsgriff. Mit dem Moto Griff hat sie wohl besser funktioniert, da man an diesem Griff außer der Hebelweite auch den Druckpunkt verstellen konnte. 

Ich hatte meine komplett auseinander, mehrfach. Ich hab die einfach nicht sauber zum Laufen bekommen - zumindest nicht mit einigermaßen "normal" eingestellter Hebelweite.

Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (30. November 2010)

Ich habe die M6 ohne ti mit den alten Bremshebeln im Einsatz (hatte auch schon mal vorübergehend die Tech-Bremshebel an der M6 um 1. zu sehe ob das überhaut funktioniert und 2. wenn, ob es irgendwelche großartigen Vorteile gibt - für mich war nur die Weiteneinstellung ein Vorteil, weswegen ich immer noch die alten Hebel nutze).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (1. Dezember 2010)

kurz zu meinen erfahrungen mit bremsentfüften:

wenn auch nach zigmaligem entlüften kein druckpunkt zustande kommt, kann es sein, dass eine verschraubung mit einer messing unterlegscheibe von der bremsleitung nicht komplett dicht ist, auch wenn kein öl austritt, kann es luft reinziehen., beim zusammenbau also achten, dass die stellen eben sind, und keine körner gequetscht werden.

weiterhin ist es wichtig, dass die entlüfterschraube senkrecht nach oben steht. ist dies nicht der fall, können sich dort sehr leicht blasen sammeln, die man nicht rausbekommt.

ein anderer tip, falls es mal gar nicht funktioniert. ist das leerlaufen lassen der komplette nbremse. ist vllt in dem moment eine scheinbar unnötige sache, kann aber wunder bewirken, wenn irgndwo eine luftblase hängt. beim neu befüllen wird normalerweise alles schön aufgefüllt.

beim schließen der anlage ist es auch wichtig, dass man die menbran oben einrollt, das wird sehr shcön auf der hope seite beschrieben, dass sich dort keine bzw so wenig blasen sammeln wie möglich.

wers perfekt haben will bohrt ein loch in den AGB mit einem gewinde, verschließt es mit einer schraube, und kann am ende mit einer spitze und passendem stutzen den ausgleichsbehälter entlüften... ist halt viel aufwand


----------



## StillPad (2. Dezember 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe die M6 ohne ti mit den alten Bremshebeln im Einsatz (hatte auch schon mal vorübergehend die Tech-Bremshebel an der M6 um 1. zu sehe ob das überhaut funktioniert und 2. wenn, ob es irgendwelche großartigen Vorteile gibt - für mich war nur die Weiteneinstellung ein Vorteil, weswegen ich immer noch die alten Hebel nutze).



Willst du die Tech Hebel los werden?


----------



## Ge!st (2. Dezember 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Willst du die Tech Hebel los werden?


Nein, denn das waren und sind die Bremshebel meiner V2, die ich ja wieder mit meinem Nucleon TFR im Einsatz habe.


----------



## Mythilos (17. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich habe eine Hope Tech M4 und möchte da einfach mal das DOT wechseln.

Dazu habe ich mit das Hope Bleeding Kit bestellt.

Soweit so gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich diesen beiliegenden Schlauch auf den Auslaß am Bremssattel bekomme. Dieser ist viel zu groß (Durchmesser). Desweiteren ist im Video zu sehen, das der Schlauch auf so einer Art Adapter sitzt und nicht direkt auf der Auslaßschraube.

Wozu diese beiden Aluminumreduzier-Bolzen/Hülsen wie auch immer sind habe ich grad noch nicht heraus bekommen...

Was mache ich falsch??

Noch ne Frage:
Kann ich ich nicht auch einfach kontinuierlich mit neuem DOT auffüllen und nachdrücken? So umgehe ich das da Bläschen beim Entleeren entstehen. Einzig erkenne ich vermutlich nicht, wann "frisches" DOT aus der Auslaßschraube kommt.


----------



## richtig (19. Juli 2011)

> Kann ich ich nicht auch einfach kontinuierlich mit neuem DOT auffüllen und nachdrücken? So umgehe ich das da Bläschen beim Entleeren entstehen. Einzig erkenne ich vermutlich nicht, wann "frisches" DOT aus der Auslaßschraube kommt.



Ja, kannst Du auch ohne Kit machen. Einfach oben Dot rein. Schau Dir das Video aber vorher mal an (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzGQpS6fd3E), damit Du nix falsch machst. Außerdem, falls noch nie gemacht, an das "Abrollen" der Dichtung denken. Im Video bei 4'14"-4'19" - das ist wichtig.



> Soweit so gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich diesen beiliegenden Schlauch auf den Auslaß am Bremssattel bekomme. Dieser ist viel zu groß (Durchmesser). Desweiteren ist im Video zu sehen, das der Schlauch auf so einer Art Adapter sitzt und nicht direkt auf der Auslaßschraube.Wozu diese beiden Aluminumreduzier-Bolzen/Hülsen wie auch immer sind habe ich grad noch nicht heraus bekommen...



Kann es sein, dass diese Alu-Reduzierbolzen die Adapter für den Schlauch sind? Dieses Adapter wird auf den Schlauch gesteckt. Der Schlauch mit Adapter dann auf die Ablassschraube.

Grussascha

PS: Bleeding Kit gut mit Wasser ausspülen (DOT ist wasserlöslich). Sonst gehen die Plastikteile sofort kaputt (werden "blind" und hart)


----------



## Mythilos (19. Juli 2011)

richtig schrieb:


> Ja, kannst Du auch ohne Kit machen. Einfach oben Dot rein. Schau Dir das Video aber vorher mal an (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzGQpS6fd3E), damit Du nix falsch machst. Außerdem, falls noch nie gemacht, an das "Abrollen" der Dichtung denken. Im Video bei 4'14"-4'19" - das ist wichtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!
Der kleine (eigentlcih passende) Adapter paßt leider nicht! Er wackelt und hat auch keine Dichtung drin.... Habe Hope darüber informiert.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

ICh krame das Thema mal wieder aus . KANn man mit einer spritze voll dot auch von unten nach oben Entlüftem ? EInfach das zeug rein drücken ?


----------



## skask (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bin da skeptisch, weil die Nippel am Bremssattel oben liegen. Da besteht immer die Gefahr, dass sich Luftblasen festsetzen und nicht mit nach unten und um die Ecke rum wieder nach obern in die Leitung gespült werden.
Warum willst du denn nicht konventionell?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

DAChte das wäre so einfacher


----------



## zotty (8. Januar 2013)

kein problem und einfacher dazu, weil du nicht ständig den AGB befüllen musst. 
entweder den adapter vom hope entlüftungsset auf die spritze oder spritze/schlauch mit kabelbinder am entlüftungsnippel befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxblizzard (13. März 2013)

Ich muss mich hier mal einklinken, weil ich einfach zu doof bin.

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen neue Race Evo X2 verbaut. Die vordere Bremse 
funktioniert super. Der Druckpunkt kommt schnell und der Hebel geht flink zurück.
Bei der hinteren Bremse ist das anders. Der Druckpunkt kommt viel später und
zusätzlich kommt der Hebel nur langsam zurück.

Ich dachte an Luft im System und habe nun erst nach dem Hope-Video, dann
nach der Anleitung hier (ist ja auch fast das gleiche) entlüftet, aber es wird
nicht besser.
Was kann das sein? Wer kennt das Problem und hat eine Lösung?

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß, Simon


----------



## Stinkewutz (15. März 2013)

Danke. Und genau so wars auch bei mir. Nach zwei mal fahren geht plötzlich die HR nimmer. Druckpunkt futsch!! Aber ich probiere nochmal nach Anleitung von hier!! Danke Euch!!


----------



## supermanlovers (29. März 2013)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Bei der hinteren Bremse ist das anders. Der Druckpunkt kommt viel später und
> zusätzlich kommt der Hebel nur langsam zurück.



Ich habe mein DH Bike heute aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.
An der hinteren X2 habe ich genau das gleiche Problem.
Funktioniert sie bei dir wieder?

Ich wollte mir am Di mal das Entlüftungsset holen.
Habe inzwischen zwei Sets Race X2. Da lohnt sich das vielleicht mal.


----------



## Runterfahrer (29. März 2013)

Das DOT kann unter Umständen etwas Wasser ziehen. Grade wenn das Bike länger steht. 
Ein Entlüftungskit braucht es nicht. Einfach mal die Videos auf der Hope Homepage checken.


----------



## Carcass (9. April 2013)

Ich bekomm beim entlüften auch bei der hinteren Bremse kaum einen guten Druckpunkt hin was mich echt nervt. Ich benutz das Hope entlüftungskit.


----------



## tuxblizzard (12. April 2013)

Nach einigen Entlüftungsversuchen habe ich erstmal aufgegeben. Ich werde es aber bei
Gelegenheit nochmal versuchen.
Eventuell hilft es ja, die Bremse komplett auszubauen und den Bremskörper weit über das
Bremshebelniveau anzuheben und dann nochmal nach Anleitung zu entlüften.

Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass, da die hintere Leitung so lang ist, das ganze
System träger reagiert.


----------



## Carcass (15. April 2013)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Nach einigen Entlüftungsversuchen habe ich erstmal aufgegeben. Ich werde es aber bei
> Gelegenheit nochmal versuchen.
> Eventuell hilft es ja, die Bremse komplett auszubauen und den Bremskörper weit über das
> Bremshebelniveau anzuheben und dann nochmal nach Anleitung zu entlüften.
> ...



Ich hatte auch schon diese vermutung. Ich bin in meinem bekanten Kreis nicht der einzige der Hope Fährt und bei 2 anderen meiner jungs ist das ebenso das der Druckpunkt der Hinteren Bremse nich so "sitzt wie der vordere.
Interessant ist das ein anderer der noch HOPE Bremsen mit dem MOTO Hebel hat dieses Problem nicht hat. Liegts an den Tech Hebeln selber?


----------



## richtig (22. April 2013)

Hm, an den Hebeln glaube ich liegt das nicht.

Bist Du mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden, oder packt sie auch nicht richtig zu?
Wenn die Bremsleistung stimmt, dann würde ich eher tippen, dass es einfach der hope-typische "weiche" Druckpunkt ist, der jedoch bei jeder Bremse bisschen anders ausfällt.

Ich habe schon Tech M4 Bremsen betätigt, die hatten einen Druckpunkt den ich bei meinen nie hinbekommen habe. Trotz entlüften, entlüften, entlüften. Vielleicht sind das Fertigungstoleranzen? Weiß es nicht. Meine Bremsleistung ist immer OK gewesen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## zuspät (4. September 2017)

hallo zusammen, kram das thema mal hoch... hab ne m6 mit griff- und druckpunktverstellung. muss ich beim entlüften die druckpunktverstellung rein oder raus drehen oder spielt das garkeine rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (5. September 2017)

Die Druckpunktverstellung muss so sein, dass möglichst viel Hebelweg ist bis zum Druckpunkt. Alles andere würde für zu wenig DOT im System sorgen.


----------



## zuspät (6. September 2017)

danke    dann kann ich mich mal drüber machen.


----------



## RB_Toyride (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich krame nochmal. 


Will morgen meine hopes entlüften. 

Plan ist jetzt, sie von Sattel zu Geber zu entlüften. Für mich macht das auch mehr Sinn. Sollte das nicht gescheit klappen, werd ich’s anders rum nochmal probieren. Da hat es bisher vernünftig funktioniert, war aber noch nicht perfekt. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist das, was @Spezialistz in seinem Beitrag empfiehlt, wirklich vernünftig?

Also entlüften, Beläge rein, Hebel solange ziehen, bis sie einen druckpunkt aufbauen, dann im Geber nachfüllen und danach Kolben ausrichten. 

Möchte nicht , dass ich dann am Ende zu viel DOT im System habe.  
Falls es eine Rolle spielt: es handelt sich um eine E4 mit Tech 3 Hebeln. 

Vg Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2019)

a., mach's richtig herum. Die Hope sind vernünftig konstruiert. Es gibt vermutlich keine Bremse, die sich so einfach entlüften lässt wie eine Hope. Für das von unten nach oben durchdrücken von DOT sind die nicht konstruiert.
Wenn's luxuriös sein darf: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/hope-...nfMxmcOHErIl0UjIN3VdaFejp1pbDyQEaAv8oEALw_wcB -aber es geht auch ohne dieses Kit.

b., nein, es macht technisch keinen Sinn erst die Beläge ranzupumpen um dann nochmal DOT aufzufüllen.

c., falls noch Fragen sind (fehlender/schlechter Druckpunkt o.ä.), gibt es aktuellere Threads.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Diddo (4. Juli 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> b., nein, es macht technisch keinen Sinn erst die Beläge ranzupumpen um dann nochmal DOT aufzufüllen.



Damit wäre dann auch zu viel Flüssigkeit im System. Sollzustand ist erreicht wenn die Kolben drin sind und der Ausgleichsbehälter maximal gefüllt ist.


----------

